# Tabellenhintergrund automatisch an Tabellengröße anpassen



## llpsycholl (29. November 2007)

Hallo!

Ich habe nun überall gesucht und weder hier im Forum noch bei Google eine gebräuchliche Antwort gefunden.

Das Problem ist folgendes:

Ich habe eine Tabelle (62% Breite) und darin ein Hintergrundbild. no-repeat ist aktiviert und auf meinem Laptop habe ich die Bildgröße nun so angepasst, dass das Bild perfekt in den Rahmen passt. Problem ist nur, dass beispielsweise mein anderer Rechner eine andere Auflösung eingestellt hat, als mein Laptop (um einiges kleiner) und somit das Bild nur halb angezeigt wird. Das heißt, dass das Bild sich dem Rahmen der Tabelle nicht anpasst. Damit ich die Tabelle aber auch auf allen Auflösungen darstellen kann, hätte ich gerne eine Lösung, wie ich die Bildgröße dem Rahmen anpasse. Bei Google fand ich hierbei nur Forenbeiträge wie "Das geht nicht." 
Aber irgendeine Lösung muss es doch da geben? Kennt da jemand einen Ausweg? WIe kann ich das Problem vllt. anders lösen?

Würde mich über eure Hilfe freuen!

Liebe Grüße,

Christoph


----------



## Maik (29. November 2007)

Hi,

Hintergrundbilder lassen sich nicht in der Größe skalieren, so dass sie sich der Fenstergröße anpassen.

Aber vielleicht hilft dir http://www.cssplay.co.uk/layouts/background.html weiter, bei dem ein Grafikelement img als "Hintergrund" fungiert, das sich der Fenstergröße anpassen lässt, und über das der Seiteninhalt gelegt wird.


----------

